# Dried molasses



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Has anyone used soluble dried molasses? I am always looking at cheap alternatives and saw this on K4L. The video said 1 dry lb is around 10-12 gallons of liquid? So mixed. It's 1/16 of a tsp. Per gallon of water. If that's the case, what rate of mixture then do you use as a foliar spray?


----------



## Mer2112 (May 12, 2019)

I was curious about that 1/16 tsp. amount and asked them for clarification on lawn applications. Here's what I received as a reply:

Hello, the soluble molasses powder is made from drying cane molasses. In the drying process, all the moisture is removed and it takes about 1 gallon of liquid molasses to make 1 pound of soluble powder. So the powder is very concentrated with sugar and minerals, however trying to reconstitute the powder will not make the same liquid constancy as "off the shelf liquid". We would recommend for turf using a tablespoon per gallon of your spray solution per 1000 sq. ft.

Looks like 1 tablespoon of powder per 1000 square feet of lawn. That definitely seems more like it.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

That does seen more reasonable. We'll see how it works. Bought a lb today when I ordered 10 lbs of Extreme since it was on sale. Thanks for passing on the info.


----------

